# I want this puppy! What to do, what to do?



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

This is Sophie's half brother and he's available to me if I want him. He's a little over a week old. I thought it would be nice to have three. Sometimes I just want to take Sophie w/ me and feel so bad to leave Chloe by herself. Or, my dd will be holding Chloe (her dog) and Sophie hates being alone. We have other dogs, but much too big for the chi's.

Anyways, here he is. He's a choc. merle. My dh is leaving it up to me. What do you think?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

GO FOR IT!! What a awesome color, and a beautiful puppy. 

PLus never ask a chi forum if you should get another....um cause the answer will always be yes!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!He is so cute I love his color


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!! hes beautiful!!!


----------



## herno1 (Jan 5, 2010)

get it get it get it get it


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Chiforus said:


> This is Sophie's half brother and he's available to me if I want him. He's a little over a week old. I thought it would be nice to have three. Sometimes I just want to take Sophie w/ me and feel so bad to leave Chloe by herself. Or, my dd will be holding Chloe (her dog) and Sophie hates being alone. We have other dogs, but much too big for the chi's.
> 
> Anyways, here he is. He's a choc. merle. My dh is leaving it up to me. What do you think?


I can relate... When I am holding one, one has to sit and wait for attention. I also have thought about a third. Right now, I am waiting for a repeat breeding of Tabitha and Jerry's parents--I also want an actual sibling for them. If your household is doing well with the two you have, I say go for it!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

ROTFL..like we'd say nawww don't get him...of course we'd totally go for it on this forum...LOL _something about chi's being like potato chips_ thinking out loud..


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 10, 2009)

aww!sweet baby.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Like, seriously? (Doing my best teenager impression). You actually have to ASK?? He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's about the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!! Of course - get him!!! I would love to watch him grow up through pictures on here.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

YES!

The only reason you'd ask on here is because you want more justification and back up to get him 
If you've already been considering a 3rd who here is going to say no! Not I!


He is SO cute! I can't wait to watch him mature :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

look look!!!! YOU JUST HAVE TO GET THE CHOCO MERLE! cant wait to see how the fur grows in...geeeeez why even ask! haha, go go go! :albino:


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

Quinn said:


> YES!
> 
> The only reason you'd ask on here is because you want more justification and back up to get him
> If you've already been considering a 3rd who here is going to say no! Not I!
> ...


You're right! What better place to come for advice. We really don't need another dog, but I am falling for this little guy. I got rid of 5 guinea pigs and 3 chinchillas. One little itty bitty chihuahua will hardly be noticed.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup! I say go for it - obviously.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous puppy!
I think you know the answer, lol x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Id have him  !!!!x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

YES YES YES!! You have to have it.......or if you dont can I?????? (lol i wish!) x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

YES! if i lived near you i would snap him up, im getting puppy fever meaning i want a puppy


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Go for it, you will regret it if you don't! I've always wanted a choco baby, but will never have one. I'm at my limit now.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd do it in a heartbeat if my dd was leaving it up to me. He's going to be a beautiful chi. Love the coloring.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yes go for it!! x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! He is gorgeous! I had to stop at two little one's as I feel bad about taking one and not the other so I take both ;-) If I got a 3rd then I would feel like I would have to take the 3rd to and that would be to much for me. LOL!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, you don't have to ask me lol I say GO for it!! lol I have the three dogs now, 2 chi's, Luna and Willy and my maltese/yorkie. I DO have some issues with Luna, but I am working them out nicely  Not sure if its because of her being the third puppy (leading to a pack as opposed to just two) But today Luna and Willy were sleeping on the couch....NOT ogether but CLOSE lol it was sweet! lol


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Get him! He's so cute...his color reminds me of a little chocolate chip peanut butter cookie...

I'd love to see pictures of this little guy growing up.

Come on..how could you resist? What's one more?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is beautiful. Of course, you should adopt him!


----------



## Virgil Spells (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a eight week old Chi and the wife is wondering if we need a companion for Tia, I think she just wants her own Chi. lol


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Get him, get him, get him! You know you want to, and he is a gorgous little fellow.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG that pup has awesome markings and coloring....go for it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

hes Adorable!!!!


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Aww he is made of cuteness, I would go for it. :dog:


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Too cute. 

I like my number to be around two; it's just easier for me, but if you have the time and resources, I say go for it. I have three right now, and it sometimes gets hectic around petting time (they all want loving and they all want it NOW...lol) or when I want to take them on trips. Just be sure that the personalities are a good mesh. For example, Tilly is more of a house baby and doesn't really like (or is safe in) the great outdoors but Boo and Pearl are more of the explorer set. So I'd like to take them on longer walks but Tilly gets tired but doesn't like to be at home by herself and refuses to be carried and miss out on anything...little things like that... Not deal breakers if you feel your heart melting. Just wanted to toss it out there so all sides are represented.


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

i want him


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

im sorry i cant say no. lol.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

He is absolutly stunning, go for it! x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well.......... did you go for him?


----------

